# Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets 1-23-08



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

A 4-3 trip would be fantastic. Go Blazers!

Listening to the radio pregame show... Antonio Harvey is just so brutal. I swear, there was a 2-3 second pause because he just lost himself in mid-thought.

But let's get the Hornets!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*



alext42083 said:


> A 4-3 trip would be fantastic. Go Blazers!
> 
> Listening to the radio pregame show... Antonio Harvey is just so brutal. I swear, there was a 2-3 second pause because he just lost himself in mid-thought.
> 
> But let's get the Hornets!


Give him a little break, he is a good color announcer but does struggle with a _*fluid*_ ability to express himself. I like his comments however. 

gatorpops


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Hornets have a really good starting five if you look at it..
Paul creates everything.
West and Chandler are beasts in the paint.
Peja and Peterson stretch the defense from the outside.

That's a good team. This is going to be a tough game.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Going to be a tough game tonight. I'm happy to be watching this game on my TV this evening. I'm really hoping West doesn't torch us for 30+.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

LaMarcus looking good! Keep it up!

And West is not a good match for us... he is TOUGH.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

reminder: free league pass this week.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Man, does West just circle the Blazers games on his calendar or what?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Pryzbilla = Mvp!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*



VenomXL said:


> Man, does West just circle the Blazers games on his calendar or what?


no kidding. that just means in a few years he'll be on our team. hah


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Go Joel!
Who needs Oden?? just kidding.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

how the hell did joel guide that ball in...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

oh what a move by Pryzbilla....take note Oden if you want to start next year!

:banana:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Nice feed by Roy!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Martell not taking the 3 and attacking the basket?

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Hmm.. might be interesting to watch. I think Martell can take Peja all day on the offensive end.. run Webster off some picks or he can drive on him.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

This quick start bodes well.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

DX is so killer from 18 feet out straighaway


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

blazers seem pretty alert tonight. big game. both teams can sense it.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Ouch, that's how you score off a turnover.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

channing frye looks like a droopy eyed nick cannon


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

This could actually be a pretty good rivalry for the next 10 years.. I think us and New Orleans are going to be West powers for a long time, along with Utah.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Frye's coming in for Joel,,,,now they'll kill us inside.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

joels been playing hard around the rim,. surprising to swap him out for softie frye


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

WHAT a pretty sequence. No dribble past half court!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Ooooooh, sweet fastbreak.

Roy for Three!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

and what a block by Martel.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

WHoo hoo! Talk about teamwork. That was beautiful


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

paul isn't looking very composed out there, surprising to see him play a little out of control


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

I've been one of the people defending Roy's tentative offense over the last few games, but he really needs to find a way to become more active in the offense. Whether it's running some picks for Brandon or isolating him, I think Nate needs to get Roy on the scoreboard a little more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*



Tooeasy said:


> joels been playing hard around the rim,. surprising to swap him out for softie frye


He can't play the whole game, I just wish we had another true center that could come in.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Frye's playing pretty inside.. showing some toughness on defense.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Doh, two early fouls on LMA. Sucks because he's had a better start tonight than he's had in quite a while.

Jones with a pack on his knee? Ugh.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Rasual Butler on Brandon Roy?? oh man.... all day.

Outlaw's going to have to play tough against West. Good matchup.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Roy is killin' it. Only 13 pts for the Hornets!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

B-Roy!

Good grief, let's just go ahead and quadruple-team West.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Guys like David West sometimes make me wish we still had Ruben Patterson.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

They should put Frye on West, and Outlaw on Ely... West is way too big.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

The only way Roy is ever going to get calls going to the hoop is if the other guy pulls a weapon.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

outlaw draw's CP3's 2nd foul!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

That's a cheap *** move by Paul


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Sorry Jack, nice try but no way are the refs going to give CP3 his third foul this early.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

dammit, they have 20 now.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

yeah pretty much


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

I think I see the Hornets trainers opening a can of spinach for David West...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

That shoulda been Paul's third foul.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Well, I like how we're playing. If we could just slow down David West we would be crushing these guys.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Must be nice to have home cookin on your side. How blatant of of an offensive foul was that on Paul? He extended his arm for Pete's sake. Gotta love them attempting over 10 ft's in 1 quarter too.
Great start for our guys minus our D on West. Bring back Joel!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

What was Mike Rice saying about "That's like defending OJ.. tough" hahahah. wth.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

oh what an offensive rebound!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

smooth talkin oden in the booth..


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Awesome, Greg at the Broadcaster's table.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Oden on the color commentary. He needs more of this!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

I like seeing greg as much as the next guy, but I can't watch like this.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Damn, white unit laying some straight bricks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

yeah, no kidding.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

We have to beat up on this team... They have Melvin Ely, Ryan Bowen, Pargo and Butler in there.. ugh. Of course, all they need is David West.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Dangit I want to watch the game, not Greg Oden! My TV isn't 40 inches!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

odens calfs are diesel!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

I feel like I'm watching the game on a cellphone.

Wow, their bench is torching us.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

someone shoot in the paint.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

"i gotta sleep diagonal..."


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

32-inch sandwich? holy crap... haha


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Game thread: Blazers @ Hornets*

Nate can't afford to leave these guys in much longer.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm hating how the game is going currently, but I'm loving Greg.

Get him Joel!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Joel gets into it with someone every game it seems like..
And Chandler just yaps all the time.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Jarrett's being a hotdog, not a good sign.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Greg cracks me up. 

haha.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chandler and joel have history if i remember right... but chandler was mad because the block he laid was clean but his teammate was the one that made all the contact.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Why do we bring the best out in every scrub player in the league?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ryan Bowen..... is killing us...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, Bowen is tearing us up?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

come on roy, go strong against miniman pargo....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I follow the NBA pretty regularly, read NBA blogs often and read the NBA stuff in magazines and newspapers.

And I have never heard of Ryan Bowen.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Teams aren't falling for the pick and roll anymore. Roy is either going to have to iso or drive and kick.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> I follow the NBA pretty regularly, read NBA blogs often and read the NBA stuff in magazines and newspapers.
> 
> And I have never heard of Ryan Bowen.


He played in Denver for his first few years in the league.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, it looked like we were going to play a clean game early on, but this one is looking like it's going to be a real grinder.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha....greg's stayin' at the booth. hah.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

you guys have a pretty hot reporter...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Haha.. Greg doesn't want to go anywhere. They should go with a three-man booth now.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

What happened to all our momentum?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blake!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Pargo? Seriously?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Lue and Pargo look like all-stars against us.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Good god, Pargo.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Pargo and Bowen.... oh man.

THREE! again


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally pargo misses.... good golly.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It is neat that Oden is just sticking around and giving his comments too.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Minnesota is killing Phoenix right now... 60-42 but only the second quarter.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think with Greg talking about Paul and fast small PG's he is hinting he would like someone like M.Conley.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> It is neat that Oden is just sticking around and giving his comments too.


Probably way more fun to sit with Rice and MB than to sit on the bench like always :biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Minnesota is killing Phoenix right now... 60-42 but only the second quarter.


The Wolves have been playing better lately. Almost won at Denver and beat GS in Oakland.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Quick is getting a lot of face time right now too.

And I can't believe LaMarcus didn't return. He only has two fouls..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

"One half of a hot dog from bustin'" hahahaha


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit, this rainstorm in SoCal knocked out my NBA channels on satellite...grrrr.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I know I say this a lot, but my pet peeve is scrub bench players lighting us up. Pargo looks like Ben Gordon out there...every game on this damn road trip some piecer is going nuts on us..MAKE IT STOP! Oh yea, memo to Nate..PLAY LaMarcus..he only has 2 fouls and is our only inside threat.
I hope our white unit heats up otherwise its OVAH!
I love the "really" by Oden in regards to Channing's O foul...would be nice to get a call...West is running down our guys, same with Paul...w/e


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg is really funny. "I'm a half hot dog from busting out my shirt". I just couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Man that was such a nice treat to listen to Greg talk. Made the second quarter more enjoyable despite the Hornets big run. Made that quarter MUCH more bearable because usually I'd be yelling and cussing cause of how they played but the Greg commentary made it enjoyable


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd love to see the +/- (plus really) for Blake in this game so far. When he's in there, this team just goes; when he leaves for the bench....:banghead:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

What a god awful quarter that was. The white unit came in and decided they couldn't be bothered with attacking the hoop. Travis settled for deep jumpers on all 5 shots, even though the starters had shown you could get to the rim against the Hornets.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Pargo with 15 points, 2 rebs and 3 assists in the FIRST HALF?? wow...

That's like a career-high game for him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

LaMarcus played so well in that first quarter, I hope he didn't lose his confidence for sitting with just two fouls.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

This is going to be a LONG second half I think.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We need Brandon Roy to step it up.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

wastro said:


> I follow the NBA pretty regularly, read NBA blogs often and read the NBA stuff in magazines and newspapers.
> 
> And I have never heard of Ryan Bowen.


I grew up in Iowa and was an Iowa fan. Bowen was from Ft. Madison, IA two years ahead of me and attended Iowa. He's been a career role player in the NBA and was playing in Israel last year. He's never going to be flashy but he's actually quite a good athlete (coordination especially) for his size and always gives maximum effort. Great team guy. Probably not talented enough (and he's getting old) to play for the Blazers at this point. But he's a great teammate and if he had a 22 year old clone it would be a great fit on the Blazers.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> We need Brandon Roy to step it up.



yes sir..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That's an ugly shot by Chandler..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ugly game so far this half on both parties...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

LMA can't hit a jumpshot to save his life right now.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

These guys look seriously worn out. Gotta give them credit for playing tough.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Steve Blake is saving us right now... and I don't think Brandon has attempted a shot this period.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Blake likes to play against small scoring guards like Paul. I think playing with Iverson last season really taught him how to defend scoring point guards.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Stevie Blake, you are my hero.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Blake is the only guy scoring right now and Nate... takes him out?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Blake is the only guy scoring right now and Nate... takes him out?


Don't understand it either... someone is going to need to step it up.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Playing mind games with the Hornets. Blake is going to hit a sitting three from the bench.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

We've completely gone away from what was working in the first quarter.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This is nearly getting out of reach... why was Blake taken out? ugh..


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blake needs a rest!

But seriously, no one is hitting anything. It's pretty depressing. I hope it's just the end of a long road trip and not an indicator of future failings.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The team is playing a step slow tonight.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> Don't understand it either... someone is going to need to step it up.


Thats why Nate took him out. Nate wants a team game not a one man show.:cheers:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Also, New Orleans has really improved its defense to take away the pick-and-roll with Roy.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Get it down below 10 at the end of the 3rd....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, the second team was money against the Hawks but it certainly killed us tonight. They blew our lead and give away the momentum.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Thats why Nate took him out. Nate wants a team game not a one man show.:cheers:


A one-man show is better than a no-man show right now..
But we still have the fourth, which is always our time.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

CP3 with the third quarter dagger. Let's see who has the energy to make a run in the fourth.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Denver up 45-28 on Atlanta... ouch, doesn't look good.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Need a big dose of Outlaw and Jones to start the fourth (like the Philly game when we won by 25). Their bench usually sucks, so I think we can make up some ground here.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> A one-man show is better than a no-man show right now..
> But we still have the fourth, which is always our time.


I agree. I don't agree with everything Nate does either. Like the way he takes certain players out when it seems like they just get hot or when only one player is hitting there shots while the rest of the players are cold. However I do think he is a good teacher and vary good with a young team.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Did we play some game last night that I wasn't aware of? Why do we look so tired?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

What a F*** is with Nate? Why doen't he play Joel? We are playng uphill in the second half.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Throw that down Brandon!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice dunk by Roy. It's unbelievable we'd be down only 9 if he makes the FT.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> What a F*** is with Nate? Why doen't he play Joel? We are playng uphill in the second half.


Maybe KP just traded for Cassell:cheers:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Did we play some game last night that I wasn't aware of? Why do we look so tired?



Long business trip I would say. 4 time zones and 12 days and 6 other games. I quess I just don't know.:biggrin:

gatorpops


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Where is Steve Blake??? The only one hitting an outside shot..


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

They're still gutting it out, but it's looking like this one will end up in the L column.

No one wants to shoot...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sigh... it's over.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think this team is just tired after the trip. They're looking a little out of sync -- not making crisp passes, settling for outside jumpers, passing up good shots ... it's just not looking good.

Oh well. 3-4 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yup, that's it.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh, game over. How disappointing.

I'll be happy to see them back in the Rose Garden, that's for sure.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Why are you guys giving up?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Well this trip ends up a disappointment in my eyes - they only shot well in 1 out of 7 games. Let's hope the offense is waiting back at the Rose Garden.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> I think this team is just tired after the trip. They're looking a little out of sync -- not making crisp passes, settling for outside jumpers, passing up good shots ... it's just not looking good.
> 
> Oh well. 3-4 is nothing to sneeze at.


Plus they were in every game. One lost in double OT. When it begain I felt 3-4 would be a good trip and still do.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man, I would love to be proven wrong on this.

The Hornets have answered every shot we've managed to hit, the clock is our enemy.

Hornets are white hot to finish the game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

New Orleans is a good team. They play real good defense, and are for real.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They have forced the ball out of Roy's hands, but I'd think they could devise a way for him to give it up and then get it back open. They can't leave 2 players on him all the time.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can't win too many games when Joel Przybilla outscores Webster, Frye, Jack and Sergio combined.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, if that isn't the epitome of this game...

Take care guys, my Xbox is calling me.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Does Paul seem like a jerk to anyone else?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

WTF!! GOing for a 3 with 1.5 seconds left up by 12. Classy N.O.. I hope the Blazers remember this in the playoffs or next year.:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Started the trip 10 games over 500 and ended the same way. Still in first place. 

gatorpops


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Does Paul seem like a jerk to anyone else?


yeah he does, I was hoping one of the blazers would drop him hard if he got near the paint near the end of the game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

A 3-4 trip is not terrible, especially with six home games coming up.
I think a lot of people thought a 3-4, 4-3 trip would be acceptable. The team had no legs in the fourth quarter.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

They played well enough on defense to win it but couldn't hit those many open shots starting in the second quarter.

I am still very proud of you Blazers!

gatorpops


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

8-26 from three, and 39.5% from the field won't win you many games. Frustrating thing about this game was that most of our missed shots were those that we usually make.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

One of the worst games I had to sit through. You heard me right HAD to sit through. This game was no fun at all after 3 mins to go in the 1st. We looked like we didn't even want to be out there. Granted we had a bunch of bad bounces on shots and they seemed to get all the bounces..we flat out didn't show up. Roy was nonexistent. I know he's tired, but superstars never let their teams die....although the lead was around 7-10 the whole 2nd half..I felt we had no shot at coming back. It was like the paint was toxic. Where was Joel and Martel most of the game? Martell looked like he had "the bounce" to his step tonight and Nate gives him no run. Also, why was every possession we seemed to be fighting the shot clock? Channing Frye has really regressed lately. He isn't even hitting his jumper anymore.
The play of the game was LMA's HORRENDOUSLY bad shot selection when we had it down to 5. I simply could not believe he took such a shot. This is really the 1st time in a long time that I was disappointed in the Blazers (coach included). Yes it was a long road trip, but hell, every team goes through them. Still love my Blazers, but really unhappy about the performance tonight.
Pray the Hawks find a way to beat Denver.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> WTF!! GOing for a 3 with 1.5 seconds left up by 12. Classy N.O.. I hope the Blazers remember this in the playoffs or next year.:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


 they had to shoot because there was still a differential between the shot clock and game clock... paul drove into the lane and pargo was wide open, i wouldn't expect him to hold the ball and get called for the violation when he was wide open....



grepgav said:


> yeah he does, I was hoping one of the blazers would drop him hard if he got near the paint near the end of the game.


thats just lame, no need to be sour just because he was amped up to get a good win against a solid team in his own conference.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Byron Scott is a Laker, I do not expect class from a team led by that man.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> they had to shoot because there was still a differential between the shot clock and game clock... paul drove into the lane and pargo was wide open, i wouldn't expect him to hold the ball and get called for the violation when he was wide open....
> 
> 
> thats just lame, no need to be sour just because he was amped up to get a good win against a solid team in his own conference.



Ever heard of TO's or just throing it up there? It was poor sportsmanship period. I don't care if we lose by 12 or 15, it was poor choice.

The players I hate and could see them gone are not Paul but Chandler and Martin from Denver. They are both punks and foul on every play. Than they complain on every position. Paul is cool. I wouldn't mind seeing them sitting in street cloths.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Pargo with over20...doubt he even sniffs that again..nice date to pick your career night


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The good news is Paul struggles mightily against us and once Oden comes back..bye bye offensive rebounding edge.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> Ever heard of TO's or just throing it up there? It was poor sportsmanship period. I don't care if we lose by 12 or 15, it was poor choice.
> 
> The players I hate and could see them gone are not Paul but Chandler and Martin from Denver. They are both punks and foul on every play. Than they complain on every position. Paul is cool. I wouldn't mind seeing them sitting in street cloths.


the thing is, to's dont put any more time on the shot clock. and with the way pargo was playing, i'm not surprised to see him pad his stats a little bit. He's been in and out of Scotts doghouse all season, and has been in the middle of trade talks, and i have a feeling if he just hucked the ball straight into the air instead of going for the shot that Scott would have been a little pissed. Byron strictly emphasizes to never let up and keep your foot on the other teams throat, so play like that which could be a potential momentum boost is always gonna be applauded rather than scolded.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> 8-26 from three, and 39.5% from the field won't win you many games. Frustrating thing about this game was that most of our missed shots were those that we usually make.


Again, too many jumpers. If this team expect to get to the playoffs we need easy buckets. That's what a Corey Maggette would make a lot of sense for this team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The 3 at the end was no big deal to me. We left him open and they had to put it up. 

Paul being happy doesn't bother me either. We've already beat them twice, of course he's going to be happy they got one. I'd rather them be happy that they beat us rather than not care.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn, doesn't look like the game is going to be replayed later tonight on Comcast. I missed the whole Oden commentary thing while driving home.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

mrkorb said:


> Damn, doesn't look like the game is going to be replayed later tonight on Comcast. I missed the whole Oden commentary thing while driving home.


It was on KGW so it won't be replayed on Comcast since Comcast didn't have the game originally. But ya the Oden commentary was GREAT! I'm sure it'll be posted on youtube.


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nbacom/lp_archives/20080123_615.asx&gid=615


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

little_friend said:


> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nbacom/lp_archives/20080123_615.asx&gid=615


Awesome, thanks! Only downside is I have to wait about 40 minutes before he's on, and it's streaming content so there's no fastforwarding. Still, at least I'll get to see it.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

mrkorb said:


> Awesome, thanks! Only downside is I have to wait about 40 minutes before he's on, and it's streaming content so there's no fastforwarding. Still, at least I'll get to see it.


just double-click it for full screen and then you can fast forward to any point in the video

ahemm, ahemm, how long before this link gets the axe here? doesn't matter, but looking at this it should be pretty easy to figure out future lp broadband links for those who make the effort


----------

